

5 Essentials for every Developers CV - Peroni
http://hackerjobs.co.uk/blog/2012/12/18/5-essentials-for-every-developers-cv

======
mcovey
> Never, ever state that you were looking for work for four months or
> something to that affect

well...

------
a1k0n
Not sure how to interpret "it doesn't have to be Donut C"...

